# TV1 Remote question?



## Timbo (Mar 24, 2006)

Can I purchase a UHF Pro Remote to work TV1? My receiver is in a closet far from the TV. I did this with my 625. Will the 622 work the same way?
How can I do this?

THanks


----------



## pastabatman (Feb 2, 2006)

Timbo said:


> Can I purchase a UHF Pro Remote to work TV1? My receiver is in a closet far from the TV. I did this with my 625. Will the 622 work the same way?
> How can I do this?


I think you have two options. Your 6.3 TV2 remote that came with your 622 can be programmed to operate TV1 when in Aux mode - see your manual. But that will be via IR, so you'd need some kind of IR extender (I use the little pyramids they sell at Radio Shack).

[EDIT: FOLLOWING IS INCORRECT]
I have been told by CABill (see this thread) that you can flip the blue chip at the bottom of your 6.3 #2 remote (making it black) to control TV1 via 'old' UHF mode (not UHF Pro). That suggests you could also pick up some older 'pre-6.0' remotes on ebay that use old-UHF.

Pasta


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

By "old UHF", I meant Aux would control UHF receivers on the "old" frequency. A model 4000/5000/4700/501/508/510/more. All those receivers are non-UHF Pro.

The supplied 6.3 remote can be used to control TV1 via UHF, but not with the black UHF side of the key (without modification). When my 6.2 is showing the black UHF side, the remote actually operates TV1 via IR. Flipping that key moves a switch to one of 4 positions and you are only seeing the results of the far left (UHF Pro) and the far right (IR and "old" UHF). If a 6.2/6.3 switch is moved back one from the far right, it is IR & UHF Pro for TV1. There is a key that will put the switch in that position but there are several alternatives to getting the "right" key. If you purchase a "6.2 UHF Pro Replacement" / "Remote 6.2 KIT" / 135899, it comes with a 6.2 remote and 4 keys to be used to emulate every remote except for old 7x00 receivers. I think they are $30 plus shipping from DISH but likely cheaper elsewhere.

If you are in Single mode, TV2 UHF will work for all but a few things. If you need both TV1 and TV2 to be UHF Pro, you can use the supplied 6.3 for TV1 via UHF and any UHF Pro remote for TV2 (8.0 and 6.0 would work fine for TV2). If you don't have the 625 but still have its remotes, use them for TV2 and leave the key out of the 6.3 and move the switch manually. Someone "adjusted" their key with a pocket knife but the remote may be DISH property. You can also use the 6.0's TV2 key to position the 6.3 remote to the TV1 IR+UHF Pro position. Do NOT use the 6.3's keys on the 6.0 remote - it would try to position the switch beyond the two central positions and it breaks the switch of the 6.0 remote.


----------



## pastabatman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dang, I thought I had this all figured out - sorry for dispensing bad info.

Timbo, I found that page 42 of http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf has excellent instructions on how to make any UHF Pro remote (including your TV2 remote) control TV1 on the 622.

Pasta


----------



## Timbo (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Just for reference, the 6.0 and 8.0 remotes are UHF Pro only. You cannot program the AUX button to control the older receivers.


----------

